# Help with tung finish



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

I recently made a couple of coffee tables from white oak. I finished them with tung oil - 2 or 3 coats. The finish is rather dull. I don't want a real shiny finish, but something more than I have. I'd like more of a satin finish. Is there something that I put on top to give it some shine?


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Cover it with satin polyurethane, just don't use a water based product. and make sure that it is completely dry.


----------



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

mgmine said:


> Cover it with satin polyurethane, just don't use a water based product. and make sure that it is completely dry.


Thanks


----------

